# screw drivers



## arthur kierski (Jul 31, 2009)

i got some material which looks like a screwdriver---it is used to hold broken bones(arms and legs) attached for healing---these screwdrivers are very magnetic but dissolved in ar after 2hours boiling---i left the ar solution and went home---on monday i will filtate to see if any powder is left---these are ortopedic ware and i hope that there is pt in them-------question:have anyone done some experiments on similar material?if so is there pt in it?i read that one have to dissolve the steel before extracting the pt-------sorry but i cannot send a foto----the plastic hand of the screwdriver was eliminated with a hammer and just the pins was put in ar-----------------thanks all for further information


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 31, 2009)

From what I hear they are titanium.

jim


----------



## arthur kierski (Aug 1, 2009)

thanks Jim---it was not what i hoped but i will not waste time if it is titanium----monday i will test for sureness and then forget it


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 1, 2009)

A simple test for titanium is to put the suspect metal object to a cutoff wheel: if you see a large shower of brilliant white sparks, it's titanium.

Titanium is also very light as compared to an equal sized piece of steel.

Steve


----------



## g_axelsson (Aug 1, 2009)

arthur kierski said:


> ---these screwdrivers are very magnetic but dissolved in ar after 2hours boiling---



Titanium is not magnetic by itself but I don't know if there is some exotic alloys of titanium that might be it.
If you have dissolved it then you could test the liquid for values.
My guess for something like this is some surgical steel alloy.

Over the years there have been a number of different alloys used in medical applications. I would advise to test it.

/Göran


----------



## arthur kierski (Aug 1, 2009)

i will test for titanium(as steve) sugestion---and the solution for values (goran sugestion)---i will also filtrate the ar solution to see if any powder(fe+pt???) was precipitated----- i will then tell all what hapenned----
thanks all


----------



## arthur kierski (Aug 6, 2009)

i did all the tests and reached the conclusion that there is no pt or other pms in those screwdrivers ---thanks all for following and sugestions given


----------



## g_axelsson (Aug 6, 2009)

Too bad, but now you know.

Thanks for the update!

/Göran


----------

